# Battery Drain Chic C-Line



## 1962falcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Delighted with our new Chic C-Line I4.8 which we acquired in September... It's on a Fiat 3.0L. Anyone suffered suffered excessive battery drain resulting in 'dead' starter battery after just a short period off hookup? If so, have you traced the drain and taken measures that address this problem? .... The Fiat handbook suggests disconnecting the battery if storing the vehicle for any period of time! This is not convenient and is not an option for us as the insurance man requires the Tracker to be 'on' at all times {Tracker used about 6milli Ah so will not be the cause of the drain}. Suggestions welcome.

NB: 
I have removed the Radio face panel.
I have made sure none of the external or internal 'Fiat' lights are 'on'
I have checked the reversing camera is not 'live' when ignition is off.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Chic C Liner Battery*

We own a Carthago Chic I47 with same engine as you and I would assume same starter battery. I have never had any measurable voltage drop whilst wild camping over a period of 2 or 3 days. I periodicaly disingage the hookup from my house and then re-attach it the day before we leave as suggested in the Carthago handbook. At no time can I remember my starter battery voltage being less than 12.4. On 2 occasions I needed to contact Fiat on their helpline number - they have been 100% pro-active. If you ring the 0800 number they will direct you to your nearest Fiat agent for inspection-repair under warranty.
Hope this helps, if I can be of any further assistance pm me.
Brian.


----------



## 1962falcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought I would post an update on the excessive battery discharge. Having booked the vehicle into a Fiat Dealer to get to the bottom of the battery drain I decided to take out some insurance and booked a home visit by an auto electrician. I was suspicious either the battery or alternator might be at fault and I wanted to be equipped with the facts and figures before the visit to Fiat . The electrician established the battery and alternator were up to the mark but the battery discharge, at the rate of 0.6 amps/hour, was way too high! The radio [face-off type] and proved this was accounting for 0.4 amps. He said this must be removed when the vehicle is not in daily use. He then pulled, one by one, all the fuses located under the dash and also those located in the engine compartment. This revealed one of the ' relays' was 'sticky' and it was sticking 'on' rather than going to sleep. This was resolved and the discharge came down to 0.05 amps..... where this leakage is going is a mystery but as its an amount I can live with I decided to call a hault to tracing..... Has this paid off......... well it started on the first turn after three weeks of downtime with no EHU attached..... and that good enough for me.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Could the 0.05 amp drain be the control panel when you are taking the reading?

I doubt you could ever get it down to 0??

w


----------

